# What are some of the best vitamins for dogs?



## ashmp91 (Jun 23, 2011)

When it comes to the best vitamins for my dog Tini I'm kinda lost.
Any suggestions?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

fish oil...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

fish oil is always a good one , I usually buy whatever one is on sale they are gel caps and I give 1 cap to my smaller dogs every day and 2 to my larger. you can get the liquid kind if prefered it just has a pump and pour it over there food. 
I also feed garlic with brewers yeast I find it helps control fees naturally without the advantage or other toxic things on the market, Its 1 pill for every 10lbs every day. Works great for us. 
If your dog has any specific issues joint problems or what not you can add a couple other things, but I find just the oil and garlic with a good quality food is really all you need. could throw them some good raw meaty bones for treats and they get added calcium out of those as well.


----------



## ashmp91 (Jun 23, 2011)

ummmm stonerreakinhavok i kinda figured considering i went and bought them and uh you kinda told me a million times...
But im talking like joint and bone health and Vitamins like that not just fish oil the whole shebang you know?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ashmp91 said:


> ummmm stonerreakinhavok i kinda figured considering i went and bought them and uh you kinda told me a million times...
> But im talking like joint and bone health and Vitamins like that not just fish oil the whole shebang you know?


just dont forget to give it to him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

unless your dog has specific issues like jint problems or until they are nearing there senior years I would just stick with a good quality food and the fish , most of the nutrients needed will be in that. glucosamine can be given for joints but like I said better for when they are senior or if joint issues start to show. JMO


----------



## ashmp91 (Jun 23, 2011)

@ stonerreakinhavok
Unlike you stoner i actually remembered 2 day his fish oil and filled his food dish.....Hmmmmm maybe i should stop feeding your fish and see if you remeber to do that......

@Angelbaby 
Alright i've just been worried about him possibling having health issues in the future and trying to find a way to maybe prolong them or prevent them.I talked to stoner and finally after weeks of consideration Tini is going on a raw meat diet for his health and doggy instincts. <(^_^)>


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

touche...

i wouldnt really worry about his joints yet though since hes been around me i havent seen anything that would alarm me.


----------



## ashmp91 (Jun 23, 2011)

If he keeps gaining muscles like hes been hes going to need some help especially since hes got tiny ankles holding everything up like you said stoner he might just get to 90lbs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, I actually started my girl on MSM and Glucosamine at around 8 months old. I walk her and work her daily as I also workout so she is my partner in crime  I also give fish oil, ACV, yogurt, and I just started her on a Multi vitamin/immune booster from Nustock because she had some red mange. However, Only Natural Pet has some great regular multi-vitamins....Here are the links from where I order from.

Only Natural Pet Super Daily Canine Multi-Vitamins for Dogs

Nu-Stock - Treatment for Mange, Demodex, Sarcoptic, Red Mange


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the raw diet is great my boy is doing amazing on it but you have to start out right its alot more then just throwing them some raw meat, have you read up on it at all? heres a link to the best guidline I have found I believe pitbullmama sent me this How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw yogurt is also good forgot to mention it lol but bella remembered. I also do something pitbullmama told me she does, since egg isnt that great for dogs but the shell is and it contains calcium , I wash all my egg shells after I use them and let them dry and throw them in my mini choper till its like a powder and sprinkle a couple pinches on there food , great way to get the calcium and its pretty much free.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yes we have we're looking into the meaty bone/kibble

Portions 
- 40% Kibble 
- 40% Meat 
- 15% Roughage (vegetation or tripe) 
- 5% Misc (Yogurts, ACV, Supplements)

thats stollen of course from pitbullmamma

i already give him yogurt once a week ish but i gotta find some decent acv

sweet we'll deffinately try the egg shell thing when we start


----------

